# Grieg's piano sonata in E Minor



## Sonata

I'm enjoying this work. Does anyone here play it on the piano? What level of difficulty is it?


----------



## hreichgott

Great piece! and thanks for the recommendation, I wasn't familiar with it.
From a first glance at the score it looks about equivalent to mid-range Schubert sonatas. One would want to be comfortable with rapid arpeggios and 4-note blocked chord exercises before tackling it, probably. (Obviously I haven't played it though.)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Not a horrible difficult one, but not as easy as it seems. You'll come across many passages that really need a time devoting to be played bright and clear. 
Grieg himself made several primitive recordings of some of his compositions for Paris G&T company in 1903, now transferred and available on CD, that includes only Minuet and an abridged version of Finale from the Sonata (possibly because of the limited volume on early 78-rpm records). Grieg's touch on the piano is so different from what we expect from a pianist today and it's a matter I've discussed about in a book (in Persian) which I'm still working on Grieg's life and music.


----------



## worov

I love Mikhail Pletnev's recording.


----------

